# Sharing with you



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I surf a few shrimp forums in Chinese, and often come across nice shrimp pics. And I have to say, this one is my all time favourite CRS.... I love the legs and overall colour. Hope some day I'd have one too <dreaming>

Note:
- Not my shrimp.
- It's a shrimp of a Taiwanese shrimp breeder and I have his permission to share these pics.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Yup, 1 day. lol.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Donations for my airfare will be gladly accepted, and I will go get us some of these


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Donations for my airfare will be gladly accepted, and I will go get us some of these


I asked the owner. This shrimp's parents were auctioned from Japan, and cost more than the airfare to Taiwan


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness that is one unbelievably beautiful critter. WOW Randy, thank you for posting these awesome picts, and please thank the owner for allowing us to enjoy them also. 

So this is what 'WHITE' is supposed to look like. lol


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

well if thats your favorite. this one is my favorite


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

oh wait I have another favourite mama


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Pardon me while I wipe up the drool..


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Winning the next lottery suddenly becomes very urgent .....


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Some gorgeous shrimp there. Love em!


----------

